# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Home Audio

## Beaton

Does anyone use a forum like the regarding home audio.

----------


## ozwinner

Google is you friend.  
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## inferno6688

Heres a few i have used. Some of them aren't all that active, but still helpful! 
good luck! :Smilie:   http://www.loudspeaker.com.au/forums/ http://www.htcentral.net/forums/index.php?act=idx http://www.planetaudio.com.au/forums/ http://www.dtvforum.info/ http://www.ecoustics.com/

----------


## Guy

http://www.agoraquest.com/forum.php http://www.avforums.com/forums/index.php

----------


## Harry72

Prob the best on the web http://www.diyaudio.com/

----------

